# Protein Skimmers



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Another question.....

any recommedations for a protein skimmer for a 65 gallon tank?
I was looking at the Coralife Super Skimmer - Needle Wheel which they say is good up to 65 gallons. Should I buy something that will handle a little bit more gallons? 

Does the tank being a reef tank or a fish only tank matter when purchasing a skimmer? 
I'm planning to have a few live rocks around the middle of the tank to create some crevices for fish to hide in. 

What type of skimmers has anyone bought and or have that has worked well for you?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For FOWLR, one should get a skimmer that is rated for larger set-up. Sometimes skimmer manufacturers will give a aquarium rating for small, medium and larger bioload but generally the numbers are rated for a med bioload.

Coralife skimmers, IMHO, are not designed properly and are a PITA to dial in. I would invest in a better skimmer and not regret the purchase. SWC/Octopus skimmers perform nicely for the price point but I find support is not very good if you have issues.

For your particular set-up in mind, I recommend the H&S F100-2000, ~$450CDN. Best bang for the $$$ and will skim a 65gal FOWLR w/heavy bioload, IMHO. The footprint is ~11"x6" and 20" tall. If you are looking for upgradability, the H&S F150-2001 is rated for 200gal , IMHO small bioload and has a foot print of 14"x7" and 20"tall. Reef Raft is selling them for $750.

On a client's 90gal reef, full of corals, lots of fish and a heavy handed feeder, the H&S F150-2001 keeps up with not problem. Fills the collection cup 2x/week as I'm there 2x/week.

There are other excellent skimmers such as Deltec and Euro-Reef. I prefer the H&S over Deltec: exact specs and pumps but a few hundred $$$ cheaper. H&S over Euro-Reef: better pump on the H&S and not to keen on a company that has changed pumps 4 times in the past 5 years. Don't get me wrong...ERs are great skimmers but I prefer consistency w/equipment whether it's for myself or for others.

JME/HTH


----------

